

Opal: Ruby to Javascript compiler - danso
http://dev.mikamai.com/post/65322179075/opal-give-it-a-try

======
MrBra
It's nice to see this is getting posted more and more. Also check
[https://github.com/opal/opal-jquery](https://github.com/opal/opal-jquery)

